# The Best Sexy Gift?



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I bought my wife a pair of 6'' Open Toe Platform Heels / Black from Pleaser.
They are sexy as hell too. I hid them as I hadn't given them to her yet. I think she has found them but has not said anything so far. They have been moved-I can tell 
What now??:scratchhead:

Any other sexy gifts a lady might like? What are some experiences you have had?


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

Hubby for me drew a bath with rose petals and candles then proceeded to let me soak for a bit while he prepared our room. When I got out of the tub he set out a favorite nighty that he likes me to wear and had me get fixed up a little. When I went to the bedroom, he had cleaned it (which is huge to me) and built a giant heart on our bed with my favorite candy. In the center was a letter with all the things that he loved about me and my body. Under my pillow was a vibrator he picked out and an invitation to use it however I wanted...hehehe...

So I guess this is kind of whole scenario but it was the whole act that made it very sexy to me.

Object wise from a female perspective I would enjoy: 
-Flavored Lube
-Something fun to use on him (haven't really researched what that would be)
-Hubby and I both love corsets so him picking out one he wanted to see me wear would be awesome. Same goes for night gowns. 
-Something creative that maybe you wouldn't expect in the bedroom and leaves a little bit of mystery to the evening

Hope that helps.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

My husband does nothing romantic for me. I so wish he would. I would love heels.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

A nice playful outfit, like a school girl or a hot police woman or a nurse - whatever floats your boat


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

4sure said:


> My husband does nothing romantic for me. I so wish he would. I would love heels.


:iagree:
I've always thought most ladies would.
I bought my wife heels when we first started living together years ago (18) or so. I'll post a pic or two of them soon.

I will try the rose pedals on the bed / vibrator under the pillow soon though. After I take her out for dinner of course!


----------

